# Hang in there...



## Bassil_Inf (20 Sep 2013)

Good day,
   I am writing to tell everyone that is still in the process to hang in there. During my LONG, and I emphasize, LONG process, I felt like loosing hope. I waited 1 month and a half after being merit listed to finally get the call, but I didn't give up. I did many things during the process to occupy my mind off the wait, in order to make time fly. My suggestions to those who are eager beavers like me is the following:

1) It's always good to call the CFRC once every two weeks to see how things are going.
2) Get in physical shape, but most importantly, mentally. For a healthy learning atmosphere in general, you must be physically and mentally fit. Hit the gym, read some books. I personally used to read stories I found on the internet about the war in Afghanistan, etc.
3) What I thought kept me motivated was watching real combat footage of Canadian troops in combat operations, I especially enjoyed the Basic Up series.
4) Be patient, I remember in March when I first went into my unit to apply, the recruiter told me that it was going to be a lengthy process but YOUR CALL WILL COME eventually.
5) Do good in school as you want to be competitive on the merit list.

Good luck to everyone in the process and if you are in the GTA Area, Ontario (Mississauga or Toronto) and you are having issues with your file, PM me and I will give you contact with someone who can help, someone who helped me move my files along.

Cheers


----------



## Tape (20 Sep 2013)

Congrats, I hope it all goes well for you. 

I finished my medical few days ago, which is the last of it. Now I'm just waiting to be called in for my enrollment (I'm assuming that would be the swearing in ceremony).


----------



## Marchog (22 Sep 2013)

I'm still early on in the process (did a contact interview, still getting the application paperwork done), but I'm expecting some long waits for various reasons. Expecting the worst might help a bit, I'm trying to keep myself as un-optimistic as possible.


----------



## Pte. Jay (22 Sep 2013)

I have my CFAT, Interview and Physical all booked for tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be at BMQ come November!


----------



## Bassil_Inf (22 Sep 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> I have my CFAT, Interview and Physical all booked for tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be at BMQ come November!


Good luck man! What unit and trade are you applying to? I have bad news if your joining The Lorne Scots, BMQ is in January, confirmed by the MWO of the unit.


----------



## Pte. Jay (22 Sep 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Good luck man! What unit and trade are you applying to? I have bad news if your joining The Lorne Scots, BMQ is in January, confirmed by the MWO of the unit.



I was originally joining The Lorne Scots B Coy, but switched over to Combat Engineering. I'm trying to get into 32 CER.


----------



## Marchog (23 Sep 2013)

I'm also trying to get into a 32 CBG unit (Artillery), although I wouldn't mind if my BMQ was in January. It would give me a few extra months to get in the fittest shape humanly possible.


----------



## Van Gogh (14 Oct 2013)

Yep I really need the mental strength to hang in there.
In the recruiting process for over 1 year and just recently got an e-mail recently saying that I passed the security clearance interview and will be contacted soon for the interview and medical. 
Well it ha been almost 1 month since that e-mail, but 1 thing that I definitely learned during all this recruiting process is patience !!!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Oct 2013)

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> ...
> Well it ha been almost 1 month since that e-mail, but 1 thing that I definitely learned during all this recruiting process is patience !!!



You'll go up and down. I've been going through the process for slightly under two years now. Recruiting stages are completed/positive updates are passed along, so that helps to keep things moving forward.  In between, you might hear that steps need to be repeated, your trade has closed, it might be weeks to months between hearing anything (good) from your CFRC, stuff like that. 

General rule of thumb that's been passed on to me from people in and out: One day at a time, don't worry about the stuff you can't control. Just stay in regular contact with your file manager and make sure you're doing what you can on your end to stay competitive.


----------



## Van Gogh (15 Oct 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> You'll go up and down. I've been going through the process for slightly under two years now. Recruiting stages are completed/positive updates are passed along, so that helps to keep things moving forward.  In between, you might hear that steps need to be repeated, your trade has closed, it might be weeks to months between hearing anything (good) from your CFRC, stuff like that.
> 
> General rule of thumb that's been passed on to me from people in and out: One day at a time, don't worry about the stuff you can't control. Just stay in regular contact with your file manager and make sure you're doing what you can on your end to stay competitive.



Wow 2 years, that's a lot !!!
And I thought I was the only one waiting for so long (1 year and 6 months so far, hopefully get called for the interview soon)

Yeah I sure know what you mean !!!
I am in regular (at least monthly) contact with my file manager.
Meanwhile I am working at a full time relevant experience job, working out at the gym. Not much else I can do now, just wait...


----------



## Aqua Canuck (22 Oct 2013)

Finally...I'm slated to be sworn in next week, and it only took since February!


----------



## Mudshuvel (22 Oct 2013)

An important note. I've read and heard from various recruits-to-be that they feel like their recruitment centre, recruiter, file manager... etc.... are out to get them. Not the exact words, but that is the general consensus. You can not accurately compare applications on a side to side basis. _Joe applied the same day as me, and he got sworn in yesterday? Something must be wrong with my file, they haven't called!_ Every trade is different. Every recruitment centre is different. In today's reality of budget cuts and lower requirements, yes, it will take longer for that phone call in some instances. _YOU_ people reading these forums, day-to-day could very well be on your ways to very rewarding careers and once that phone call comes, the wait will almost be forgotten. Take heed to what the great admins and *koff koff* great mentors say here because some of what I read, when I was in your shoes stuck with me. The military doesn't discriminate for meager things when being recruited. If you've come far in the process, they *want you* in. 'Hang in there' is certainly a suitable quote for some of the recruitment processes. I know its tedious, the admins on this site know it all to well as well. No one can answer you on when something will happen on your file, because honestly, no one knows. Files travel to and fro mail from Ottawa to your recruiter, North Bay, back to Ottawa, and we know its frustrating. Don't give up. Don't quit. You'll get angry, worried, PO'd when someone you know gets their call before you do, but it will come in. You all applied (I hope) to gain a great career wearing a uniform that only roughly 180 000 people in the country wear. You aspire to rise up in the ranks and someday will be leaders telling your own new recruits about how great serving is.

Don't lose hope. Your call is coming.


----------



## Emilio (22 Oct 2013)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> An important note. I've read and heard from various recruits-to-be that they feel like their recruitment centre, recruiter, file manager... etc.... are out to get them. Not the exact words, but that is the general consensus. You can not accurately compare applications on a side to side basis. _Joe applied the same day as me, and he got sworn in yesterday? Something must be wrong with my file, they haven't called!_ Every trade is different. Every recruitment centre is different. In today's reality of budget cuts and lower requirements, yes, it will take longer for that phone call in some instances. _YOU_ people reading these forums, day-to-day could very well be on your ways to very rewarding careers and once that phone call comes, the wait will almost be forgotten. Take heed to what the great admins and *koff koff* great mentors say here because some of what I read, when I was in your shoes stuck with me. The military doesn't discriminate for meager things when being recruited. If you've come far in the process, they *want you* in. 'Hang in there' is certainly a suitable quote for some of the recruitment processes. I know its tedious, the admins on this site know it all to well as well. No one can answer you on when something will happen on your file, because honestly, no one knows. Files travel to and fro mail from Ottawa to your recruiter, North Bay, back to Ottawa, and we know its frustrating. Don't give up. Don't quit. You'll get angry, worried, PO'd when someone you know gets their call before you do, but it will come in. You all applied (I hope) to gain a great career wearing a uniform that only roughly 180 000 people in the country wear. You aspire to rise up in the ranks and someday will be leaders telling your own new recruits about how great serving is.
> 
> Don't lose hope. Your call is coming.



Also look inside yourself if you can really want a career in the CAF, along the recruitment process people (including your family) might say negative things.

Tell you it's a waste of time, your not meant for the Military, the Army would love to send you out to the "front lines", or flat out "they will reject you".

If you really have your heart set on the Forces then those words will bounce of you, or might even fuel you to train harder. Volunteer, run a few kilometers every day, pick up the dumbbells and watch your diet.

Then when your taking your oath, you can say to yourself "I'm ready".


----------



## rebeccag19 (22 Oct 2013)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> An important note. I've read and heard from various recruits-to-be that they feel like their recruitment centre, recruiter, file manager... etc.... are out to get them. Not the exact words, but that is the general consensus. You can not accurately compare applications on a side to side basis. _Joe applied the same day as me, and he got sworn in yesterday? Something must be wrong with my file, they haven't called!_ Every trade is different. Every recruitment centre is different. In today's reality of budget cuts and lower requirements, yes, it will take longer for that phone call in some instances. _YOU_ people reading these forums, day-to-day could very well be on your ways to very rewarding careers and once that phone call comes, the wait will almost be forgotten. Take heed to what the great admins and *koff koff* great mentors say here because some of what I read, when I was in your shoes stuck with me. The military doesn't discriminate for meager things when being recruited. If you've come far in the process, they *want you* in. 'Hang in there' is certainly a suitable quote for some of the recruitment processes. I know its tedious, the admins on this site know it all to well as well. No one can answer you on when something will happen on your file, because honestly, no one knows. Files travel to and fro mail from Ottawa to your recruiter, North Bay, back to Ottawa, and we know its frustrating. Don't give up. Don't quit. You'll get angry, worried, PO'd when someone you know gets their call before you do, but it will come in. You all applied (I hope) to gain a great career wearing a uniform that only roughly 180 000 people in the country wear. You aspire to rise up in the ranks and someday will be leaders telling your own new recruits about how great serving is.
> 
> Don't lose hope. Your call is coming.



Great post.. You sure made my day!!


----------



## Hattie56 (27 Oct 2013)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> An important note. I've read and heard from various recruits-to-be that they feel like their recruitment centre, recruiter, file manager... etc.... are out to get them. Not the exact words, but that is the general consensus. You can not accurately compare applications on a side to side basis. _Joe applied the same day as me, and he got sworn in yesterday? Something must be wrong with my file, they haven't called!_ Every trade is different. Every recruitment centre is different. In today's reality of budget cuts and lower requirements, yes, it will take longer for that phone call in some instances. _YOU_ people reading these forums, day-to-day could very well be on your ways to very rewarding careers and once that phone call comes, the wait will almost be forgotten. Take heed to what the great admins and *koff koff* great mentors say here because some of what I read, when I was in your shoes stuck with me. The military doesn't discriminate for meager things when being recruited. If you've come far in the process, they *want you* in. 'Hang in there' is certainly a suitable quote for some of the recruitment processes. I know its tedious, the admins on this site know it all to well as well. No one can answer you on when something will happen on your file, because honestly, no one knows. Files travel to and fro mail from Ottawa to your recruiter, North Bay, back to Ottawa, and we know its frustrating. Don't give up. Don't quit. You'll get angry, worried, PO'd when someone you know gets their call before you do, but it will come in. You all applied (I hope) to gain a great career wearing a uniform that only roughly 180 000 people in the country wear. You aspire to rise up in the ranks and someday will be leaders telling your own new recruits about how great serving is.
> 
> Don't lose hope. Your call is coming.



Fantastic quote. Ive been waiting for 1 year and 3 months. I finally had my CFAT interview medical and physical done on October 10th 2013. I passed everything and now I'm waiting for that call!


----------



## DN (27 Oct 2013)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I finally had my CFAT interview medical and physical done on October 10th 2013. I passed everything and now I'm waiting for that call!



You had your physical done for regular entry?


----------



## Hattie56 (27 Oct 2013)

DN said:
			
		

> Well the second part of my medical, which included doing squats,push ups etc. They called it a physical as well.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (27 Oct 2013)

Hattie56:

Repeating the question from DN--the steps you've listed are for Regular Force?


----------



## Hattie56 (27 Oct 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Hattie56:
> 
> Repeating the question from DN--the steps you've listed are for Regular Force?



Sorry, yes they are.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (27 Oct 2013)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Sorry, yes they are.



Ok. To save questions from other (new) readers, I will assume that regardless of what you may have heard the step referred to, you have indeed completed the _medical_ portion of the hiring process at this point and _not_ the physical. The physical and medical are two separate components. You will complete the physical once you have been accepted to BMQ.

I was asked to do a few push-ups and things during my medical as well; but again, simply for clarification, at no point did I complete the physical (nor do any other RegF applicants prior to being accepted to BMQ).


----------



## mrjasonc (29 Oct 2013)

Hey everyone this is my first post so here it goes. In adding to this conversation with putting a little of my own story in the mix. The waiting process aka "Hurry up and Wait" in my opinion is the first course of "BMQ". I originally applied as a Mechanical Engineer in January of 2013 to eventually change my application to a NCM AVS Tech (educational reasons) in February 2013. CFAT, Medical, Interview done July 2nd 2013. Everything seemed to be going according to plan and well. 2 Weeks after I received a call from Hamilton RC stating that my security clearance was held up because of a debt. So I cleared the debt, sent out the paperwork and began the wait game again. I waited from mid July to Friday, October 25th so yes LAST FRIDAY when I finally got my call from RC stating the approval took place and I would be Merit Listed by Wednesday and select able off the list as of that day. He also added that my occupation is open and #1 Priority Nation wide and #2 Priority for Hamilton RC and not to worry about my 1 year anniversary date of Application because it wouldn't get that far. Put yourself in their shoes. You are looking for the best of the best. You want to invest into the people that truly WANT to be their. Not the people that think they want to to just give up in BMQ. But the best. They want the people that will do what they have to to make it. Whether or not it is was a quick process or slow process. The ones that just make it. That is my  :2c:


----------

